# where's my chainsaw!!



## gridlockd (Mar 24, 2013)

This weekend I took my family to Shiloh National Military Park for a battlefield history hiking tour. it was a great trip and very interesting, i only wish we had more time to explore. anyway, as we were hiking, we came across this, I had to take a picture to share with all my fellow wood nuts. this thing is about 2 1/2 to 3 ft round. I believe this is an oak tree, but someone please correct me if i'm wrong and you can tell by these pics what it is. unfortunately, this one will not be in my shop, or any other any time soon. i'm pretty sure national parks frown upon wood harvesting on their premises! :cray::cray::cray::sad::sad::sad:

[attachment=21270][attachment=21269]


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 24, 2013)

Yep dont cut it, youll go to prison, theres a local guy here thats in prison for cutting walnut trees off of a wildlife refuge here in town, he cut 2 trees, $100,000 fine and got 3 years in prison........ I remember reading it in the papers a while back. Cool chunk though, just makes you want to chop the cap off and run!!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 24, 2013)

That big moma's got some offspring. Is that a burl or a bunion, gaul or any of those other names I can't remember.


----------



## Patrude (Mar 24, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> That big moma's got some offspring. Is that a burl or a bunion, gaul or any of those other names I can't remember.



:no dice. more please: don't go there, but there may be a long shot option. You might try the red tape trail, contact the ranger office and ask if its possible to harvest that one burl. Here in Massachusetts we actually used to be able to purchase a permit to cut marked trees for firewood. Long shot, yes, but well worth a try fingers crossedfingers crossed


----------



## gridlockd (Mar 24, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> That big moma's got some offspring. Is that a burl or a bunion, gaul or any of those other names I can't remember.



there were tons of trees with smaller ones on them, but this one was one of the biggest ones. I know these are caused by trauma to the tree at one point or another during it's life, kind of far fetched, but would it be possible that this was caused by damage during the shiloh battle? i.e. bullet, or cannon shrapnel or something? don't know if these trees would be old enough for that.


----------



## gridlockd (Mar 24, 2013)

Patrude said:


> :no dice. more please: don't go there, but there may be a long shot option. You might try the red tape trail, contact the ranger office and ask if its possible to harvest that one burl. Here in Massachusetts we actually used to be able to purchase a permit to cut marked trees for firewood. Long shot, yes, but well worth a try fingers crossedfingers crossed



good idea! i may investigate that avenue.


----------

